# No attractive girls in stem classes.



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Why?

It makes me sad. Most of my classes are like 95% dudes, and the few girls that are around are like 35 years old or they don't take care of themselves.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

What difference would it make if there were attractive females that didn't want to talk to you?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Veracity said:


> What difference would it make if there were attractive females that didn't want to talk to you?


ohhh damn.

Tbh you're there to work, and they'd get mighty irritated with all the guys hitting on them in their class if they were conventionally attractive (unless you all happen to be their type which seems quite unlikely.) You should find someone somewhere else. Ideally in a more balanced environment.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Veracity said:


> What difference would it make if there were attractive females that didn't want to talk to you?


omg

OP be nice to ugly girls. They might be still stuck in their awkward phase.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Veracity said:


> What difference would it make if there were attractive females that didn't want to talk to you?


I would talk to them though. I'm not a afraid of talking to women (usually). I would probably have a lot more to say since they would probably be of the nerdy type.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

2Milk said:


> they don't take care of themselves.


what does that mean?


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

If you're not scared to talk to women, you could talk to them at other places? Like meet them through hobbies?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Bummer you'll have to settle for old uggos . 
Or a dude 
Hahha


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Grog said:


> Bummer you'll have to settle for old uggos .


You are in luck Grog mate!!


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

MissMadonna said:


> 2Milk said:
> 
> 
> > they don't take care of themselves.
> ...


Messy hair. 
Non-cute clothing. Such has hoodies, baggy sweatpants, or mom jeans.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

MissMadonna said:


> If you're not scared to talk to women, you could talk to them at other places? Like meet them through hobbies?


What hobbies? lol

I do talk to a couple of women. Both of them are at work. One is 14 years older than me and the other one has a bf, so yeah... the others I find it hard to talk to them because we just can't relate, we are completely different people.


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Well in their defense they're there to work and learn, not to look nice and get hit on by dudes, no offense or anything


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

I don't seem to get quote notifications anymore...?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

It's unfortunate that the male/female balance is so skewed. It might be at your university. My daughter is pretty and in computer science, her best friend is prettier and in engineering. My niece is beautiful and a math major. They do exist out there, the pretty nerd girls.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

The pretty girls in STEM are usually in the ivy and higher tier schools. Usually the overachievers in everything, and reverse for non-stem.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

2Milk said:


> they would probably be of the nerdy type.





2Milk said:


> Messy hair.
> Non-cute clothing. Such has hoodies, baggy sweatpants, or mom jeans.


Welcome to the real world, where these two things tend to go hand in hand.
I've studied in STEM, the gender ratio was pretty 50/50 and there weren't many who cared to look like super models. Not that there'd been much point in it anyway, as most of the days were spent in wearing lab coats.


----------



## ivan91 (Jan 2, 2017)

in my opinion almost all females are attractive (98 %).


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I feel sooo bad for you. No eye candy to feast on? Oh the humanity! What is this world coming to??


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

ivan91 said:


> in my opinion almost all females are attractive (98 %).


It's must be great being you mate.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

realisticandhopeful said:


> I feel sooo bad for you. No eye candy to feast on? Oh the humanity! What is this world coming to??


  I love sarcasm.


----------



## ivan91 (Jan 2, 2017)

2Milk said:


> It's must be great being you mate.


no, i have acne


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

you probably go to the wrong school... there's plenty of attractive girls in stem at my uni


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

if you get a good job from these classes, then they will be attracted to you.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

intelligence is hot and there are more women than men in the health fields.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

farfegnugen said:


> intelligence is hot and there are more women than men in the health fields.


A very true statement. In my health major, women were a considerable majority. I was still a dateless virgin by the end of the program. But that's another story for another day.


----------



## Gorgoroth9 (Jul 4, 2016)

Speaking as a homely lady, it's probably because we have to work, while a pretty girl can get by in life on her looks alone, to a certain extent. STEM is hard, but there's obviously a payoff for that level of investment. If you want respect in this life, and you don't have the luxury of a pretty face and body, you have to work. Simple as that.

Try interacting with those women like people and friends. Don't just ignore them because you don't want to bang them. Can't tell you how depressing it is to feel worthless to men. That's why I diet all day e'ryday, because when I'm thin, I can at least be seen by other people ;_;


----------



## willtowin (Feb 1, 2017)

Gorgoroth9 said:


> Speaking as a homely lady, it's probably because we have to work, while a pretty girl can get by in life on her looks alone, to a certain extent. STEM is hard, but there's obviously a payoff for that level of investment. If you want respect in this life, and you don't have the luxury of a pretty face and body, you have to work. Simple as that.
> 
> Try interacting with those women like people and friends. Don't just ignore them because you don't want to bang them. Can't tell you how depressing it is to feel worthless to men. That's why I diet all day e'ryday, because when I'm thin, I can at least be seen by other people ;_;


Even having perfect looks is hard work. They either have to work out a lot or lose their image pretty quickly from eating junk food. A valuable skill like STEM goes a very long way, I've always loved the numbers


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm a STEM girl and I see plenty of hot STEM girls around. My step sister is also a STEM girl who graduated from another university across the country, she was the president of SWE (Society of Women Engineers) and it seemed like most of her friends were hot, not to mention my sister is pretty too. I think it's just your school, man. That or your standards are unachievable.


----------



## Lawrencepa (Dec 21, 2015)

If this was me I wouldn't be bothered at all. I'm not very outgoing so id unlikely strike up a friendship let alone anything more. I would look at them in awe but with my self esteem all they'll ever be is eye candy


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

Must be your school. Usually in my engineering class, there is a 3 or 4 to I want to say 10 ratio of girls to boys and suprisingly all of them are attractive. Sadly I'm not focused on women at the moment. I'm nearing the end of my degree program and I just wanna walk the stage and get a career going. I should of been making moves my first two years lmao. This is when everyone had to take general classes so everyone from different degree programs had to take the same classes in the beginning.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## crybaby97 (Jan 14, 2017)

Depends on your school! I go to a college where every other person is pre-med, so there are definitely attractive girls (and guys) in STEM classes.


----------



## ShiftyShifty (Feb 26, 2017)

Meeting women is why there are electives, extracurricular clubs, "campus life" stuff, and so on, not to mention anything you can do off-campus if you have the time. My apologies if you go to Olin College and have no time.

Medical lab science is almost all women. You'll have as much luck finding men in a medical lab as female programmers, which is to say, not much luck at all. Biology is majority female. Chemistry and Mathematics have a slight male majority. The only people who make the "sausage party" observation about STEM are in Computer Science, Engineering, or Physics, a.k.a. the most male majors in college. Even Chemical Engineering is ~70M:30F.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

There were quite a lot of women on my course and many of them weren't bad looking. I hardly spoke to any of them though whereas after a week or so I'd see other guys chatting to them before the start of lectures like they'd known them for years. It really is like living in another world when you struggle with SA ussues. You cannot comprehend having such free fliwing conversations with women. I once spoke to girl after our first lesson. We were on the same language class. It went quite well and a few weeks later i bumped into her in a bar. It went really awkwardly and i struggled to make conversation. For the rest of the year she seemed to ignore me.


----------

